# fresh pics, console mock up



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

couple of fresh pics, got the center a/c heat vents set up and started the center console mock up. not very exciting but what the hell and I might as well throw in an engine pic with some wiring:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

is the console going all the way back between the rear seats?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Reminds me of the console on a 62 Impala SS I owned in the day. The lid of the console flipped back and dang near connected with the back seat to serve as a beer tray....oops, I meant "beverage tray"! arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Lookin good!!
Might wanna correct the date on the camera. Unless those were taken years ago.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Is that how you start with the cf ? Get a basic shape with the slats glued and work from there ? I'm sure it will fit like a glove and look sweet...:cool

Koppster......I loved those big buckets and consoles in the Impala's. I had a 63, 64 SS and a 66 Caprice with them. Plenty of room for "other" activities besides serving adult beverages.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Is that how you start with the cf ? Get a basic shape with the slats glued and work from there ? I'm sure it will fit like a glove and look sweet...:cool
> 
> Koppster......I loved those big buckets and consoles in the Impala's. I had a 63, 64 SS and a 66 Caprice with them. Plenty of room for "other" activities besides serving adult beverages.....


Mitch, Is that how you hurt your wrist????:lol: Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty, Looking good. can't wait to see the console finished. Do you plan on shortening the seat backs so they fit at the package shelf ? I would like to see how you lay that part of the job out. :cheers eric


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Is that how you start with the cf ? Get a basic shape with the slats glued and work from there ? I'm sure it will fit like a glove and look sweet...:cool
> 
> Koppster......I loved those big buckets and consoles in the Impala's. I had a 63, 64 SS and a 66 Caprice with them. Plenty of room for "other" activities besides serving adult beverages.....



Mitch...that's an extended conversation if you are referrring to rumpus room activities at the drive-in movie...I could tell a tale or two (or is that "tail").


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

We need to stop hijacking and corrupting crustys thread....
We can trash one of mine....
But NOT with more Beluga Whales like Randy did....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, answers to questions- the console will not go all the way back, but their is going to be an armrest/flip up door that will be about 5" higher than the console now,
Mitch -yup basically build templates with 1/8" doorskin and a hot glue gun, quick and cheap and you can try many different shapes and layouts without making a big mess
there will be beer holders :cheers for front and back seats so they wont need a tray
the rear seats will be cut down to match the package tray, I'll certainly post pics when I get there but the rear center piece will be shaped out of foam (corecell or divynicell-boat stuff) then lamitated in carbon


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks. cool stuff.


----------

